# [emerge] Erreur : SyntaxError: invalid syntax (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

En installant des thèmes d'icônes, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante :

```
>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26/work/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26 ...

  File "/usr/bin/rsvg", line 48

    print "rsvg version %s" % ("2.32.1")

                          ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 * ERROR: x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26 failed (prepare phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2912:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           rsvg -w ${res} -h ${res} scalable/places/start-here.svg ${res}x${res}/places/start-here.png || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26/work/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26:

 * ERROR: x11-themes/tangerine-icon-theme-0.26 failed (prepare phase):

 *   (no error message)
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Mauvaise version de python sélectionnée ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Mauvaise version de python sélectionnée ?

 

Je vois que je n'ai que Python 3.1 d'installé :

```
tux jerome # eselect python show

python3.1
```

----------

## bdouxx

tu n'as pas lancé la bonne ligne de commande pour voir les versions installés :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ordi_perso ~ # eselect python show 
> 
> python2.7
> ...

 

et pour prendre le bon

 *Quote:*   

> ordi_perso ~ # eselect python set python2.7

 

----------

## xaviermiller

il faut absolument rester en python 2.X !!!

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas de merci   :Confused: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pas de merci  

 

Merci.  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

Pourquoi mettre à disposition python 3.X si il faut rester en 2.X ? Pour les devs python?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Pourquoi mettre à disposition python 3.X si il faut rester en 2.X ? Pour les devs python?

 

Il faut garder Python 2.X pour utiliser emerge, encore que c'est le seul paquet qui ait posé problème chez moi. Je viens d'installer un système complet et je n'ai obtenu aucune autre erreur. Mais Python 3.X est disponible et stable donc rien n'empêche de l'utiliser pour écrire des scripts. C'est pour cela qu'existe le système des slots. Maintenant je ne sais pas si les bibliothèques pour Python (wxPython, Pygame, NumPy...) fonctionnent aujourd'hui avec Python 3.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bien répondu  :Wink: 

----------

